# Any Guesses what this is in the pipe?



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We will see who can guess what this is!

Bottom of the pipe is the left side of pic my camera isn't self leveling!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like roots


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I see a ghost.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like orange poly in the cast ???


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Might be a cross bore ... What gas or power


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

looks lik jelly fish


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I see it now :yes:

Time to call dig test


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I see it now :yes:
> 
> Time to call dig test


Me too I was looking to the end of the pipe but its at the front of the pic


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Concrete main


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

It is a crossbore but this one is running vertically.

It is one of the pipes used for foundation lifting!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is it orange. Or just the rust. I use to do that house leveling. We used the weight if the house to drive 2 1/2" pipe down to the bed rock at 5000 psi!! Drop Rocks in around 25' deep and Hera water splash. When we leave we'd tell the ho. U need a well!!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is it orange. Or just the rust. I use to do that house leveling. We used the weight if the house to drive 2 1/2" pipe down to the bed rock at 5000 psi!! Drop Rocks in around 25' deep and Hera water splash. When we leave we'd tell the ho. U need a well!!!


That is exactly what they did they drove this 2.5" pipe to bedrock. They tell me it was 75' to bedrock. They just caught the side of the sewer with it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dam. Hopefully it didn't contaminate the water table


----------

